# what is topaz brainstrom and how to use and download it



## gauravsuneja (May 15, 2008)

what is topaz brainstorm and how to use and download it

*gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=185


----------



## QwertyManiac (May 15, 2008)

Its a collection of mockup and ideas for GNOME 3, mostly having started by the new Gnome Panel you've used before, called USP (Ubuntu System Panel).

They are things just mocked up using ideas of many, none are implemented so obviously enough ("brainstorm") you can't use them.


----------

